# Maison Pierre



## aphonopelma1313 (May 15, 2013)

A small decayed house:

1



Overview... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

2



The smallest kitchen ever seen... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

3



Living room... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

4



Hardcore christianity... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

5



Dinig room... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

6



Dead puppet... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

7



In the corner... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

8



Sleeping room... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

9



Lighted... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr

10



Decayed red... von aphonopelma1313 auf Flickr


----------



## TeeJF (May 15, 2013)

Looks like they all left in a hurry? Reminds me of the baby murderer's villa a bit.


----------



## flyboys90 (May 15, 2013)

As it has been said looks like they were in rush to get out! ace photos.


----------



## UrbanX (May 15, 2013)

Thats mad, kinda sums up Euro-Maison exploring at it's best. 
Not a scrap of vandalism. 
Fantastic photos, thanks for sharing!


----------



## perjury saint (May 15, 2013)

*Fantastic!!! *


----------



## Silent Hill (May 16, 2013)

Now that is simply stunning


----------



## Stealthstar79 (May 17, 2013)

oooo that's a little gem,
Great pics, I would love to visit these places you get to see!
Thanks...


----------



## Paulytwotanks (May 17, 2013)

Are all these places you visit in Germany? It's amazing how many seem to get left with most of their contents remaining! Thats quite rare in Britain.... Thanks for the report


----------



## Sshhhh... (May 17, 2013)

Interesting place and great pics


----------



## ZerO81 (May 17, 2013)

Lovely shots of a fantastic looking place!


----------



## aphonopelma1313 (May 19, 2013)

Thx to all, and no... I explore also in Belgium, Netherlands and France...


----------



## Judderman62 (May 19, 2013)

very nice indeed


----------

